
FMRI-based neurologic signature of physical pain - Schiphol
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2016/0054409.html
======
Schiphol
As Micah Allen has pointed out on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/neuroconscience/status/71259271003367833...](https://twitter.com/neuroconscience/status/712592710033678337)),
this appears to be an attempt to patent a brain activation pattern.

